# Rbs



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Share price rocketing today, just made a 'short sell' and took out about 50% profit on the shares I bought 3 months back.

Expecting the price to fall next week so will buy in again when it hits a set level.

Feeling quite smug at the moment, but this is pure gambling in the current market so could well lose it all.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice one Neil

As you say if viewed a fun there will be no harm done and you might do well.

Friend of mine used to do it with £1k investment fund, any profit (cash at over £1K) was skimmed off and the original £1K reinvested.

He was down as low as £200 at some points, but was never bothered as he was only enjoying the thrill


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

I was tempted to stick a few thousand when it was 14p. 


Can I ask surly its not that simple is it to buy at 14p and sell at 30p? what’s actually is involved. 


Taking a fun look at a scenario…


If I bought 20k of RBS share at 14p….and then sold them for 30p that probably near 40k …dam take away the original 20k that’s 20k profit and pay for my new car.

If only I had the cash and more to the point the balls.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes it's that easy! Alternitivly you could have bought £20k at £3 a share last year when they were 'cheap' from the fall and sell them on monday at 30p for £2k......or £20k in Northern Rock when they were in trouble and lost the lot the following day when they went under.....banking is still too risky for my just now, you could potentially make good money day/week trading but easily get burnt too! I'm not sacremongering just showing the flipside.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, I just go onto my trading account and bang in the number of shares and it tells me the price which is guaranteed for 10 seconds, I then buy or sell and they send me a contract and execute the trade and bill me or credit me.

I can't believe it because I pretty much sold at the height of the market this morning, it fell about 2.5p in later trading when I expected my selling to make the share price sky rocket!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I have don similar recently with RBS, have 807 shares in them (bought at 20p each), so holding out for the long term....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The Detail Doctor said:


> I have don similar recently with RBS, have 807 shares in them (bought at 20p each), so holding out for the long term....


Good price, I bought at 22.1 and sold for 31.8 this morning.

I've been watching it go up and down like a yoyo for a few months so thought it would go down from the peak of 32.6 this morning.

Expectingto buy back in sometime next week at around 24p


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've always been interested in the share game, how do you guys go about it?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Expectingto buy back in sometime next week at around 24p


what makes you think they are going to drop soon?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The Detail Doctor said:


> what makes you think they are going to drop soon?


A calculated guess based on previous trends. I don't think there is anything solid yet for it to continue to rise and I think todays peak was more due to the AGM today and the publicity than anything.

The peak yesterday was due to the G20 deal, but cold hard reality will kick in next week and I can see it settle around 24p

I think its a good long term buy, I just wanted to see if I could take any profit out and then buy back in.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Spoony said:


> I've always been interested in the share game, how do you guys go about it?


Its just a bit of fun for me really. Stuck in an amount I wouldn't be bothered if I lost.

Most banks offer a share trading account, I have one with HSBC so its just on my internet banking.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Its just a bit of fun for me really. Stuck in an amount I wouldn't be bothered if I lost.
> 
> Most banks offer a share trading account, I have one with HSBC so its just on my internet banking.


Excellent, didnt realise I could go about it through the bank, thanks. Might just give it a wee shot


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Always had an interest don’t know why as I have zero shares. thought it was more complex than a click. oh well missed the boat.

Story around here is a friend’s dad was invalided and pensioned off due to illness and started with a respectable sum from his retirement.

The laugh was he was always a bit stingy present wise. He bought his wife my friends mum a kettle for there anniversary can remember but I think it was there 40th wedding. So a few years later after trading as he could not get out much and loved the shares. Up came the anniversary and he was at a friends party and they were ribbing him about the kettle.

When asked what did you get you’re wife this year…….The answer was simple 

The £250K Bungalow his wife had always wanted cash! 

Sadly he passed away a few years ago but his wife is still in the house….


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

Online share dealing is straightforward. Your bank will almost certainly offer such a service, although there are benefits (speciality and information) of using an online broker such as iii or Hoodless Brennan:

http://www.iii.co.uk/

http://www.hoodlessbrennan.com/

Expect to pay around £8 - £12 per trade (buying and selling).

It pays even the novice to learn a little of the dictionary-worth of jargon - not least your target company's EPIC or Stock Code. These are the abbreviated code that defines your target company on the stock market, as well as in the financial press. For example Barclays is BARC, Royal Bank of Scotland is RBS, Lloyds is LLOY, etc, etc. Also worth setting up a watch list of potential stock and simply monitoring their movement - it can be especially useful with volataile stock such as banking, insurance, etc, showing not only the potential gain, but also the simplicity of huge loss.

Oh, and if you want to do this seriously - and certainly in terms of investing rather than gambling - then be prepared for a steep learning curve. For what appears simple on the surface masks serious complexity.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

My sister would know! she gets bonus shares and a share's sheme with her work....she seen 50K worth turn to 5K..............


----------



## Crockers (Mar 30, 2008)

I use the BARX system at Barclays - only using level 1- but trades are only £6.95 a trade.

Don't forget you have to add SDRT (stamp duty reserve tax) to the purchase - currently at 0.5%..

I always buy in mulitiples of 1000 shares - then I add on all costs and work out the price to break even. Then each 1p movt is £10 in money per 1000 shares.

So 1000 shares in xyz plc at 200pence a share is £2000 + sdrt (£10) + commission (for me £6.95) to sell share only commission is payable £6.95. Add all that together and you get £2023.90 - therefore if i sell at any price over 202.39 pence I am in profit.

That's my system I am sure others have their own ways...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Back in with RBS shares at 25.9, now watch it plummet


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Back in with RBS shares at 25.9, now watch it plummet


You can't go wrong at that price...trust me


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

RBS @ 32.9!!!

i'm kicking myself at the mo as I was gonna buy some when they were at 18.00 a share!! think i'm gonna get on the bandwagon. got an account with iii.co.uk but they're site can be a bit tempramental! need to call them sort it out at the mo...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes I am surprised, it is going up nicely today, I'm in to at least 35p, although I have a short term target price of 41p

Look at Barclays too, fantastic gains


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Yes I am surprised, it is going up nicely today, I'm in to at least 35p, although I have a short term target price of 41p
> 
> Look at Barclays too, fantastic gains


I work for rbs, and today everyone was excited with the increase.

Ive got barclays as well, and amazed how much it has gone up in a month.

Have a look at CTT Cattles company


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

rbs shares are at 34p a share at the moment is it a good time to buy?

i missed the chance when they were 18p


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

brobbo said:


> rbs shares are at 34p a share at the moment is it a good time to buy?
> 
> i missed the chance when they were 18p


too late ive bought £400 worth at 34p


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

May interest some of the people with RBS shares!!!

http://www.iii.co.uk/articles/articledisplay.jsp?article_id=10008430&section=Markets

Also anyone got a link for the BARCX at all??? - Its ok i have found it :lol:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

i dont get it lol


----------

